# Laminate Countertop For Lathe Mounting?



## Cavediver (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm getting ready to build a workstation for my new-to-me 7x10 lathe.  The top will be a 4" torsion box, 3/4 MDF faces, 3/4 ply ribs, all covered with laminate.  The lathe will be bolted down from the bottom side through a couple of small access holes.

Is a laminated surface durable enough for metal work on this scale?  I don't see why not (impervious to most solvents and lube, cleans easily, etc.), but thought I ought to ask so I don't find out otherwise somewhere down the road. 

If laminate is good to go, should I choose a white, light, medium, or dark color?  I work in a shop that handles a lot of laminate, and have free reign over the colors I choose as long as it's old stock or scrap.

Also, are castors OK for (again) a hobby lathe station of this size?  I'm looking at 4x, 3-4" double locking castors (rolling lock and rotational lock).  An alternate there is a true mobile base with retractable castors.  I don't plan on moving it a lot, but I have also learned that plans are only good until the first problem is encountered 

Full plans also include removal of the stock chip tray, a small removable dam on the front edge, and independent bolt-on rear and side panels.  Lighting options and power management are also in the works, as are some drawers, dividers, and cupboard-style storage space.


 Thanks!


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a laminate top under my 7x14.   But I bent a automotive drip pan to use as a chip tray/backsplash to contain the chips and oil.   If you are going to use laminiate as you chip pan, don't have seams, the oil will soak in and get to your substrate.   I used a light color to make it easier to see tools, etc on the top.    I used simple casters on mine but it's up against a wall for stability.   I'm going to take the casters off so it's more solid.   There is some movement as you crank the handles that I don't like.

Make it high enough you don't have to bend over to see the work.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 20, 2016)

I forsee large quantities of sympathetic vibration, that things going to rattle. There are materials  you can insulate your lathe with which will cut down on that, I was given some blue stuff, two or three layers thick, (1/16th) that helps somewhat. 

As to durability, yeah, it will withstand anything but scratches. And they won't amount to much.


----------

